# B&S 14.5HP IC Quiet Engine



## goball (Sep 25, 2006)

Am in the process of checking out a used engine which appears to be in very good condition so far. The liner has no ridge and xhatch is still visible. If it works out and runs well, I'll be selling it. Came off an MTD riding lawn mower that had other problems. If anyone has the info, could you advise the valve lash (hot and cold if available) and air gap for the spark coil to flywheel setting. Thanks in advance.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

With your engines model number you can find all the important specs here:

http://www4.briggsandstratton.com/miscpdfs/RNT/Engine Specifications Chart_ms3992.pdf


----------



## goball (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for the link. Good Info.


----------



## goball (Sep 25, 2006)

Tried to start the engine today but carb is flooding the engine. Float/needle valve seems to be OK so suspect it might have something to do with the fuel solenoid. Carb is Walbro LMT 125 (solenoid is item 947 P/N 497672). First time I've worked with an LMT Carb with this fuel solenoid so wondering if the engine will run without the solenoid in place or working. I assume that the solenoid is there to kill the engine when it is powered up the the needle valve plunger pops up into the end of the main nozzle?? Purpose and how it works isn't clear to me?? Thx in advance.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

goball said:


> Tried to start the engine today but carb is flooding the engine. Float/needle valve seems to be OK so suspect it might have something to do with the fuel solenoid. Carb is Walbro LMT 125 (solenoid is item 947 P/N 497672). First time I've worked with an LMT Carb with this fuel solenoid so wondering if the engine will run without the solenoid in place or working. I assume that the solenoid is there to kill the engine when it is powered up the the needle valve plunger pops up into the end of the main nozzle?? Purpose and how it works isn't clear to me?? Thx in advance.


The fuel solenoid is there to help prevent after fire when a hot engine is shut off. It will not prevent the carburetor from flooding, but if it's not working and does not open, it will prevent the engine from starting and running. You can remove it and test it by applying at least 9 volts and observe operation. Be sure to clamp off fuel line or turn off valve as fuel will flow out of carburetor when you remove the solenoid.


----------

